
Senators Urge Google and Amazon to Reconsider Domain Fronting Ban [pdf] - tonyztan
https://www.wyden.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/Wyden%20Rubio%20Letter%20to%20Amazon%20+%20Alphabet%20re%20Domain%20Fronting%20Ban.pdf
======
rc_bhg
This is interesting. What exactly is the use case that Senators Wyden and
Rubio have in mind that their trying to help people with?

